# Honest to Pete throwing up now!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yesterday I found a tick on Dewey. Today when we went out, I lightly sprayed Vet's Best natural flea and tick spray. I didn't put it on heavy like the directions said I sprayed my hands and put it on them. Everyone else is OK, but Dewey has thrown up twice. I'm assuming it's the Vet's Best as he was fine all day, and ate his dinner and played fine. 
If it's not one thing it's another! He doesn't seem sick, like shaking or arching his back. 
Gosh it's almost bedtime and I want to keep an eye on him. I don't know whether to give him some Pepsid, take him to the ER, or just wait!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What are the ingredients in the product ? It's not because it says "Natural" that it actually is.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It always seems to happen at the worst times:w00t: poor little guy, looks like it's going to be a long night for both of you. I just said a prayer for him, hoping he feels better soon, poor baby boy:wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh no! I agree that always happen as the sun goes down, which adds to MY WORRY when these occasions occur.

Dewey hope you feel better. Feeling encouraged that he APPEARS fine with eating and drinking and no hunching over! Hoping that it was just a bout of nausea and hopefully the throwing up purged what ever it was out of Dewey's system!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking to see how Dewey is doing? I hope he is feeling better.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We ended going to the ER. He began vomiting and wouldn't stop. I took the spray with me, and the vet said that none of the ingredients were harmful, but Dewey must be sensitive to them. He got a shot of anti nausea meds, and fluid injected under the skin. I'm also to give him 1/4 Pepsid every 12 hours for 5 days. It's 4:40 am , he's sleeping so I don't know how he is yet this morning. I'll let you all know.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> We ended going to the ER. He began vomiting and wouldn't stop. I took the spray with me, and the vet said that none of the ingredients were harmful, but Dewey must be sensitive to them. He got a shot of anti nausea meds, and fluid injected under the skin. I'm also to give him 1/4 Pepsid every 12 hours for 5 days. It's 4:40 am , he's sleeping so I don't know how he is yet this morning. I'll let you all know.


Oh, no! I hope when Dewey wakes up that things will have settled down with his tummy and he will be feeling much better. I will be checking in for an update, Deb.

Hugs for you and Dewey.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just saw this now. Poor Dewey. How is he now.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor Baby and poor Mommy  . He's lucky to have you! Give him snuggles for us and keep us posted on how he's doing.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewy is up. He was anxious to drink, but is just lying around and very lethargic. I made some chicken and rice, I'll see if he's up to eating any. 


The reason I used Vets Best was from a post that someone here had used it. My other 3 are fine, and I used it on them as well.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It's so hard to predict reactions to foods and products. Trust me, this is how I am in my own life...it's one I the reasons I don't try new things often...it's so risky. I hope he will feel better after the bland diet.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor baby - you must be exhausted! Hope he is feeling better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Dewy is up. He was anxious to drink, but is just lying around and very lethargic. I made some chicken and rice, I'll see if he's up to eating any.
> 
> 
> The reason I used Vets Best was from a post that someone here had used it. My other 3 are fine, and I used it on them as well.


Checking in for another update, Deb. Did Dewey eat the chicken and rice? I hope he is feeling better. 

Please give him gentle hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Checking in for another update, Deb. Did Dewey eat the chicken and rice? I hope he is feeling better.
> 
> Please give him gentle hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie.


No he won't eat the chicken and rice, but he's not vomiting anymore. I know that he's not feeling well, but I also think that he's really tired. Please keep him in your prayers , if you will. It's so worrisome to see him like this.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, poor little Dewey, if it isn't one thing, it is another. So sorry to hear that he isn't feeling so well and hope that as the day goes on, that he will be back to his old self again. Hope that you can all take a little rest today. Hope that your next update will share more encouraging news about Dewey.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Deb, I'm so sorry Dewey is sick! And I'm sure you're exhausted! Try to get some rest today. I wouldn't worry about him not eating today as long as he is drinking water. His little tummy probably hurts.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just seeing your post now....I hope he's ok and feels better soon. How scary!!

My dogs seems to be throwing up lately, but I think it's because they're always eating flowers and leaves in the back yard. Chyna pooped out a 3 " triangle piece of a paper towel the other day!!! OMG!!! 


These pups can scare the dickens out of us!!! :w00t:


----------



## Abbey & Me (Jun 25, 2014)

Hope Dewey is feeling better real soon! Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Dewy is up. He was anxious to drink, but is just lying around and very lethargic. I made some chicken and rice, I'll see if he's up to eating any.
> 
> 
> The reason I used Vets Best was from a post that someone here had used it. My other 3 are fine, and I used it on them as well.





Furbabies mom said:


> No he won't eat the chicken and rice, but he's not vomiting anymore. I know that he's not feeling well, but I also think that he's really tired. Please keep him in your prayers , if you will. It's so worrisome to see him like this.


Yes, I will keep him in my prayers. Hopefuuly, it's just him being tired and catching up with some rest.

Maybe something other than the Vet's Best made him sick? I'm thinking what Pat just shared ... about flowers, etc.? I worry about the flowers this time of year ... our back yard and surrounding areas are full of azeleas ... which are very toxic to dogs. We don't even let Snowball walk on the sidewalk out back right now ... but, still leaves from the flowers always somehow seem to make their way inside the house ... and, then Snowball tries to pick up one as a *snack* if we don't catch and pick it up immediately!:w00t:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I hope Dewey starts feeling better. Thank God for emergency vets. Hugs.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I wonder to if its a reaction to the vets best spray. So sorry to hear Debbie, I hope that Dewey will just rest and get better. Do you think its a reaction from the tick?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor Dewey...praying he feels better soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Yes, I will keep him in my prayers. Hopefuuly, it's just him being tired and catching up with some rest.
> 
> Maybe something other than the Vet's Best made him sick? I'm thinking what Pat just shared ... about flowers, etc.? I worry about the flowers this time of year ... our back yard and surrounding areas are full of azeleas ... which are very toxic to dogs. We don't even let Snowball walk on the sidewalk out back right now ... but, still leaves from the flowers always somehow seem to make their way inside the house ... and, then Snowball tries to pick up one as a *snack* if we don't catch and pick it up immediately!:w00t:


I thought about that too Marie. We've only been on our deck, and everything that I have on it, isn't toxic to dogs. I'm constantly leaf blowing it off too. He did have his Heartworm med on Monday. He's taken it before without side effects. The other 3 had theirs as well. I just can't imagine what can be making him sick, other than the flea spray. I'm wracking my brains trying to think . 

He is still lying around. I had to bathe him and get the spray off him. Two baths in three days!! I hope he's up and around soon.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

How is the smell of that spray to you. I bought a spray too, and used it a few times too, but the smell is overwhelming to me. I don't remember right now what is in it, but it smells of very strong cloves or something of that sort.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> How is the smell of that spray to you. I bought a spray too, and used it a few times too, but the smell is overwhelming to me. I don't remember right now what is in it, but it smells of very strong cloves or something of that sort.


Yes! It does smell of cloves.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I hate when this happens. I just hope he feels better.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just called my regular vet,as Dewey is still refusing food and just lying around. He said no to the Heartworm , too long after I gave it to him to cause this. He said the fluids they injected and I think the anti nausea shot could cause him to be tired. I'm to call back this afternoon if he's not perked up by then. He also said even though a flower isn't toxic it could still cause upset and vomiting. Who knows if he ate a petunia petal or a magnolia flower! He looks so pitiful! It's killing me.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> I thought about that too Marie. We've only been on our deck, and everything that I have on it, isn't toxic to dogs. I'm constantly leaf blowing it off too. He did have his Heartworm med on Monday. He's taken it before without side effects. The other 3 had theirs as well. I just can't imagine what can be making him sick, other than the flea spray. I'm wracking my brains trying to think .
> 
> He is still lying around. I had to bathe him and get the spray off him. Two baths in three days!! I hope he's up and around soon.


As Janene asked ... could it have been a reaction to the tick? 

How would he react if you offered him one of his favorite treats? Or, if you are concerned that a treat would upset his tummy ... how about a tiny piece of the chicken without the rice? 

It's still a little early in the day, so hoping his energy will pick up and that he will feel better. You must be exhausted, Deb. I am just assuming you didn't get much sleep last night.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poor little Dewey and poor you! I hope he is better. I know how it tugs at your heart when a wild little rascal is subdued and quiet. I hope he will be back to tormenting Hardy soon.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Could it be a reaction from the tick the other day, deb? You mentioned that you saved the tickets. I would hold onto it a little longer. I sure hope that he feels better soon, poor little fluffy butt :-(

Blah!! Tick, not tickets... stupid auto correct

http://dogs.answers.com/allergies/w...out-ticks-and-treating-tick-bites-on-your-dog


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've still got the tick. If I take him in this afternoon I'll bring it in. I did discuss the tick with my vet the day that I found it. The ER vet and my vet don't think his vomiting is related to the tick. Who knows?


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor Dewey. I hope he feels better. We had something like this happen with our border collie when he was a pup. He didn't get better until we bathed the spray off of him. It was like an immediate relief for him. It was weird. Never used that flea spray again. I can't remember the name of it. But it had a phone number on the bottle to call for questions. When I called they suggest washing it off of him. It worked.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I know how worrisome it can be when you see a dog who normally gets himself into trouble just to be laying around sleeping. Here's hoping Dewey feels better and gets into trouble real soon.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

What a worry.  I feel for you and hope he feelings better soon.

I was wondering if maybe it could be a reaction to the Pure Paws? You had posted a couple days ago that you you used it on him for the first time. Could an adverse reaction to the the inhalation of it or to the topical application of it be the cause of his illness? Could perhaps be something in it he never was exposed to before.


Linda


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LovelyLily said:


> What a worry. I feel for you and hope he feelings better soon.
> 
> I was wondering if maybe it could be a reaction to the Pure Paws? You had posted a couple days ago that you you used it on him for the first time. Could an adverse reaction to the the inhalation of it or to the topical application of it be the cause of his illness? Could perhaps be something in it he never was exposed to before.
> 
> ...


Hmmm I thought of that too, but I've never heard of a reaction to a shampoo. He doesn't lick his paws normally, but I did notice him licking them after I bathed him with Pure Paws. I used it again, when I bathed him to remove the flea and tick spray. He isn't licking them now.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How scary is right! glad he's ok. It's hard to know what's safe even when it's safe for one.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

It is scary! As you never know what kind of reactions they will get with anything out there in the market! How is he doing now Debbie?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Praying for Dear Dewey as well as you Deb ! It sure would be awesome to at least know what is causing this! (tick, eating something outside?...so hard to know right?) 

I sure hope he feels better soon! Hugs!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no! Poor Dewey. I hope the little guy is feeling better soon.
Boy, he just hasn't been himself lately.
You could try calling the company that makes the spray and see if they have heard of vomiting as a reaction. At least if they say that they do see that as a reaction sometimes, you will know that is probably what is was...
Sending good thoughts for Dewey!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I use Young Living or doTerra oils for myself... I would never use an essential oil for myself or dog unless it was pure- That is why I recommended Elizebeth essentials bug be gone because she uses I believe one of the two I mentioned.

Here is a great article that can explain what I am referring too.. 

Five Top Essential Oils For Canine Allergies | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - just saw this post. I'm so sorry about Dewey and praying for him to be okay.
A couple of things...remember that you said he wasn't acting himself when he came home from Pat's. Maybe something was going on in his system since back then. If it's not then, I wonder about the tick. Glad you're taking it in to the vet. And about the shampoo...I had a systemic reaction once to DEET and once to a hair product that attacked my nervous system and made me throw up and weak etc. Esp with the hair product, if water is warm the pores open and more goes in. I know other people don't react to the things I did but if Dewey's system is sensitive to something it could be. Keep us posted.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry that Dewey is not doing well. I can not image it being the tick - it takes a while for diseases from ticks to develop. It could be something else he got into or he is very sensitive to the clove or peppermint oil. I hope he feels better.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I did take him to my vet just now. She ran a chem panel, and all was normal. His glucose was fine as well as normal temp, and liver enzymes. She palpatated his belly and she said he doesn't act like any pain. She did inject fluid under the skin again to keep him hydrated. 
The vet thinks the tiredness may be due to the anti nausea shot. She said in some dogs it has a sedative effect and Dewey may just be more sensitive to it. 
All in all she wasn't alarmed by what she found. She really doesn't't know if it was The Vets Best or not. They are in the office tomorrow, if I need them. 

He still hasn't eaten.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Furbabies mom said:


> I just called my regular vet,as Dewey is still refusing food and just lying around. *He said no to the Heartworm , too long after I gave it to him to cause this*. He said the fluids they injected and I think the anti nausea shot could cause him to be tired. I'm to call back this afternoon if he's not perked up by then. He also said even though a flower isn't toxic it could still cause upset and vomiting. Who knows if he ate a petunia petal or a magnolia flower! He looks so pitiful! It's killing me.


Sorry I don't agree with him.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Chardy said:


> I use Young Living or doTerra oils for myself... I would never use an essential oil for myself or dog unless it was pure- That is why I recommended Elizebeth essentials bug be gone because she uses I believe one of the two I mentioned.
> 
> Here is a great article that can explain what I am referring too..
> 
> Five Top Essential Oils For Canine Allergies | Dogs Naturally Magazine


doTerra is better than Young Living. I will never buy Young Living because of something I read about them years and years ago. Don't ask me what it was, I don't remember. doTerra is very good but you cannot buy it directly, you have to go through a representative and that makes it more expensive. I buy my oils at Ananda Apothecary. They sell directly. I have "OnGuard" from doTerra and I have used a couple of their supplements for something specific.

Did you buy the book "Modern Essentials, A Contemporary Guide to the Therapeutic Use of Essential Oils" ? I bought the 4th Edition through Aroma Tools. It's a very good book even if you don't use the doTerra oils.

Debbie, Carol is right. There are oils and oils. If it's a cheap oil forget it, it's probably not pure or therapeutic. There are oils that are used in aromatherapy and parfum but those oils are not therapeutic grade.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Furbabies mom said:


> I did take him to my vet just now. She ran a chem panel, and all was normal. His glucose was fine as well as normal temp, and liver enzymes. She palpatated his belly and she said he doesn't act like any pain. She did inject fluid under the skin again to keep him hydrated.
> The vet thinks the tiredness may be due to the anti nausea shot. She said in some dogs it has a sedative effect and Dewey may just be more sensitive to it.
> All in all she wasn't alarmed by what she found. She really doesn't't know if it was The Vets Best or not. They are in the office tomorrow, if I need them.
> 
> He still hasn't eaten.


His being tired could well be from the medicine. And if he is tired he is not in the mood to eat, he is not hungry. 
You know it could be a combination of the two, The Vets Best and the Heartworm medicine. Who knows. I hope he will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm positive Bayleigh had a reaction to the heartworm medicine, but my vet said the same thing, "could not be". I think that's the party line. I've given it twice and twice she had reactions. I do the bloodwork, but don't give it to her anymore. 

I sure hope he gets back to normal soon Deb!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - just saw this post. I'm so sorry about Dewey and praying for him to be okay.
> A couple of things...remember that you said he wasn't acting himself when he came home from Pat's. Maybe something was going on in his system since back then. If it's not then, I wonder about the tick. Glad you're taking it in to the vet. And about the shampoo...I had a systemic reaction once to DEET and once to a hair product that attacked my nervous system and made me throw up and weak etc. Esp with the hair product, if water is warm the pores open and more goes in. I know other people don't react to the things I did but if Dewey's system is sensitive to something it could be. Keep us posted.


:thumbsup: I thought the same thing Sue, poor little Dewey, I prayed for him and will continue, I'm so sorry your going through this Deb, it drives me crazy when their are no answers


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, I am just now seeing this and hoping that that little munchkin is feeling better. Sending him a big hug and kisses from his Auntie Lynda.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry you & Dewey are going thru this. The sad fact when there is a mystery & no way to know what caused this illness for sure. I only hope Dewey has no lasting effects.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying little dewey is feeling much better today!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Checking in on Dewey this morning.
Fingers crossed that he is back to his old self.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Deb how is little Dewey this morning ?? still praying for good news today xoxox


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Not any better. We may be going back to the ER. He won't eat a thing, and just lies around. I am really worried. Keep your prayers going please.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh no  . I am so sorry that Dewey isn't improving. Prayers are being lifted. Please tell him we all love him.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I was praying Dewey was better this morning. Hope he starts to feel better soon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no. I'm sorry Dewey isn't feeling any better. Praying he's back to normal soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought he was on the mend....sorry to hear that he's still not feeling well....I hope he's ok soon. I'll check back later.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This is so disturbing! Maybe he would eat some cottage cheese? Bless his heart! And yours!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Debbie, I saw on FB that you were at the vet again. Sending prayers. This just breaks my heart that no one can figure out what's going on. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no, Deb. I wasn't expecting to learn that Dewey is still not feeing better. I am so sorry.

Prayers continue that your vet figures out what is causing this and that Dewey is feeling better real soon. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just saw on fb too....praying they find some answers!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no.. sending prayers.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! I expected to hear he was fine now  hope the vet figures it out.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They're keeping Dewey at the hospital. He'll receive fluids and a different anti nausea med. I'm relieved, as he was not doing very good at all. They will do testing for Pancreatitis and Addison's. After me telling her how he was on and after our trip to NJ. She felt that the stress and behaviors could be linked to Addison's disease. We'll see. They'll call me after the test for pancreatitis is done. If that's what it is, they won't do the test for Addison's. 
I have a feeling that it's pancreatitis. I have no idea how he got it, unlike Violet who had a food change. 

Thank goodness for Pet Insurance. He'll be there at least 12 hours or overnight.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw this I hope Dewey will be ok.. Scary! I'm always scared to put anything on the fluffs, natural or not..


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> They're keeping Dewey at the hospital. He'll receive fluids and a different anti nausea med. I'm relieved, as he was not doing very good at all. They will do testing for Pancreatitis and Addison's. After me telling her how he was on and after our trip to NJ. She felt that the stress and behaviors could be linked to Addison's disease. We'll see. They'll call me after the test for pancreatitis is done. If that's what it is, they won't do the test for Addison's.
> I have a feeling that it's pancreatitis. I have no idea how he got it, unlike Violet who had a food change.
> 
> Thank goodness for Pet Insurance. He'll be there at least 12 hours or overnight.


McCartney and Bimmer both want you tell their buddy Dewey that they are thinking of him and want him to feel better. In the interim Deb, you have our prayers that this is resolved today for a direction and Dewey feels better- XXX


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Deb, I am so very sorry to just read this about Dewey and hope that you will find out very soon what Dewey is ill from. He is such a little sweetheart and I really was so surprised to see that latest news about him. Will keep in my thoughts and prayers, and you too!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You never know, he could have picked something up like raisins or gum from somewhere whi could start of pancreatitis. Hopefully figured out soon :grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Debbie, I am so very sorry - poor Dewey. Wishing him well.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope they will be able to give you a definitive answer and can treat it. I will keep the little guy in my prayers.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm just checking in. Poor little Dewey, I hope you will get to the bottom of his illness and that he will be his ornery self really soon. It just breaks my heart to picture him being listless and sad.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Get Well soon Dewey. I bet after this, Mommy will let you get away with stuff that normally you wouldn't be allowed to do.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

im so sorry Deb continued prayers oxxo


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. Worrying with you. Please keep us posted. Prayers sent.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

